# can skita develop into a "PF"?



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

drafting melo begs the question of what to do with skita? is he just going to rot on the bench, destined to follow the path that bender has just blazed? how are you going to get his value up if you just want to move him?

obvoiusly neither melo nor skita is a shooting guard. melo might be able to get his quickness to that level someday but coming in he looks like a pure 3 to me. was skita ever going to get minutes at sf or was he always meant for pf? 

if skita can bulk up (and i guess he has plenty of time to do so) he might turn out to be a dirk-like PF. i'm not sure melo can work in the post as much in the nba but skita's perimeter abilities might facilitate that. if skita can turn out to be the PF he has the potential to be, the lineup of
Arenas
Maggette
Anthony
Skita
Nene
could be pretty amazing. however, i think skita could be riding the pine for some time now. what are your hopes for this prospect?


----------



## Ballishere (May 24, 2003)

Not a chance, he is like dirk but without a inside game and any power!!! He will never come close to a power foward, he is almost a shotting guard.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> drafting melo begs the question of what to do with skita? is he just going to rot on the bench, destined to follow the path that bender has just blazed? how are you going to get his value up if you just want to move him?
> 
> obvoiusly neither melo nor skita is a shooting guard. melo might be able to get his quickness to that level someday but coming in he looks like a pure 3 to me. was skita ever going to get minutes at sf or was he always meant for pf?
> ...



Why not a center? he is only 19, 7'1" didnt stop growing, isnt strong yet, Is a raw SF and shooter.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> drafting melo begs the question of what to do with skita? is he just going to rot on the bench, destined to follow the path that bender has just blazed? how are you going to get his value up if you just want to move him?
> 
> obvoiusly neither melo nor skita is a shooting guard. melo might be able to get his quickness to that level someday but coming in he looks like a pure 3 to me. was skita ever going to get minutes at sf or was he always meant for pf?
> ...


teams can have two SFs on a roster. its allowed.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

He will never be a natural poward forward but he could be a new age power forward ala Rasheed Wallace and Nowitzki. Sure he may not have the bulk that some of the other PFs have, but he is taller than any of them and most Centers.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: can skita develop into a "PF"?*



> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> teams can have two SFs on a roster. its allowed.


i just see melo eating up most of the sf minutes. the question should be: do you see melo and skita coexisting on the same lineup in the future?


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: can skita develop into a "PF"?*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> 
> 
> i just see melo eating up most of the sf minutes. the question should be: do you see melo and skita coexisting on the same lineup in the future?


yes.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Melo, Skita, Nene, White*

I really think that this four player can be in the court at the same time.

PG-
SG RodneyWhite
SF Carmelo Antonhy
PF Nikolz Tskitishvili
C Maybiner "Nene" Hilario

This would be one of the most Atletic and strong Line-up of ALL NBA. And they would be in the future an Incredible Inside-out treat.

Some analist say that Melo can be a Point Foward.
Nene was one of the best front court Rookies in assistis.
Melo and Rodney will be interchangeble between SF and SG in the future.

Let´s Say they sing Odom in the off season. Odom is really capable of playing point guard, They would be a BIG and FAST line-up.

If, Nene and Skita develop they shooting in the summer....Watch out...

And better, This four would be pretty cheap bargains for at least 2 more seasons.


Pizzoni

Starting line-up, this team could be a Dynasty, for the next 10 
PG Odom 6'10 221 Born in1979
SG White 6'09 230 Born in1980
SF Anthony 6'08 220 Born in1984
PF Skita 7'00 225 Born in1983
C Nene 6'11 260 Born in1982


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: can skita develop into a "PF"?*



> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> i just see melo eating up most of the sf minutes. the question should be: do you see melo and skita coexisting on the same lineup in the future?


I agree with you. Melo will and should be the starting SF if drafted. So what about Skita? He needs minutes to develop and I just don't see him getting much with Melo on the team. Don't for get about Rodney and R. Bowen too. They are both listed as 6'9 and I think best suited for the SF spot. 

Current roster with Melo...
PG - Free agent
SG - Yarbrough/Savovic
SF - Melo/Skita/Rodney/R. Bowen
PF - Camby/C. ANderson
C - Nene

I understand the concept of drafting the best available player but does Melo really mesh well with this team and/or should a trade be done. 
I think there will be a big draft day trade involving Denver. I guess I'll just sit back and wait to see.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Skita grew 2 inches this year and is now 7'1 and he weighs 231. He is bulking up to get to 245 to contribute next year. Kiki said he was progrssing fine. If he is 7'1 245 he can play 25 minutes a game next year. This kid is going to be a good player.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Melo, Skita, Nene, White*



> Originally posted by <b>pizzoni</b>!
> 
> 
> Starting line-up, this team could be a Dynasty, for the next 10
> ...


Yeah, that would be GREAT. Odom could teach the young guys how to roll a blunt. I see a Dynasty soon...:laugh:


----------

